# Slide Trail kaufen?



## Mikkeydoublex (8. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute

Überlege mir, mein altes Slide Carbon 160 9.0 (wahrscheinlich 2015 oder 16, weiss gar nicht mehr so genau) durch das neue Slide Trail zu ersetzen.
Mir stellen sich zum neuen zwei Fragen:
- Wieviel platz bleibt beim hinterreifen zum rahmen? Laut testbericht im netz kann es zum schleifen kommen?! Fahre gerne wenig luftdruck. Klar, könnte schmäleren reifen aufziehen, wäre aber nicht sinn der sache

-warum ist der Hinterbau aus Alu? Stört mich irgendwie.

Gruss

Mikkey


----------



## Frodijak (8. Juli 2020)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikkeydoublex (8. Juli 2020)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Das sind doch schon 2 Argumente für den Nichterwerb.
> 
> Antwort quasi selbst gegeben.



Das mit dem Alu interessiert mich einfach.
Beim anderen Punkt kann ich kaum glauben dass es wirklich so ist...... Wäre ja krasser Mangel. Und wenn nur das kleinste Steinchen in den Stollen steckt? Würden mich Erfahrungen interessieren


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (10. Juli 2020)

Was meint den @Radon-Bikes zum testbericht mit dem schleifen?


----------



## baconcookie (10. Juli 2020)

Da schleift nichts, hinten hat meine Frau nen 2.4er Minion DHR2 drin, tubeless, wenig druck. da würde auch ein 2.5er locker reinpassen


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (10. Juli 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Da schleift nichts, hinten hat meine Frau nen 2.4er Minion DHR2 drin, tubeless, wenig druck. da würde auch ein 2.5er locker reinpassen


Danke das klingt interessant und gut.


----------



## baconcookie (10. Juli 2020)

kann dir bei bedarf auch mal bilder zukommen lassen


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (10. Juli 2020)

Gerne. Im testbericht ist eines, aber so wirklich viel kann ich nicht erkennen. Fährt das Bike deine Frau? Oder du auch?


----------



## baconcookie (10. Juli 2020)

nee das fährt meine Frau, ist das slide trail 9, was für nen test meinst du denn?


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (10. Juli 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> nee das fährt meine Frau, ist das slide trail 9, was für nen test meinst du denn?



Den von enduro-mtb zum slide trail 10
Bekomms übers mobile mit dem link nicht hin









						RADON SLIDE TRAIL 10 im Test – Geile Ausstattung, fairer Preis, aber ein Rahmen mit Schwächen
					

Wer gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Trail-Bike zum fairen Kurs ist, wird früher oder später das RADON SLIDE TRAIL 10 entdecken. Feinste Ausstattung und ein schickes Farbkonzept gibt es vom Direktversender zum Knallerpreis. Ist das der perfekte Deal? Einen Überblick über diesen...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2020)

Mikkeydoublex schrieb:


> Den von enduro-mtb zum slide trail 10
> Bekomms übers mobile mit dem link nicht hin
> 
> 
> ...



In dem Test ist das Radon abgesehen vom YT enorme 1600€ günstiger als das nächst billigere.
Wo kämen wir denn da hin wenn rauskäme das sone Baumarktsschleuder genauso gut fährt wie ein 10.000€ Yeti. Deswegen muss man ja irgendwas finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (10. Juli 2020)

die dual reifen und am 10.0 kann ich auch nicht verstehen, das haben die nur wegen der optik gemacht, am 9er sind exo+ maxterra, sehr solide.
Die griffe sind tatsächlich extrem beschissen, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, da gibts wesentlich bequemere günstige die man hätte nehmen können z.B. Race Face oder Ergon


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (10. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> In dem Test ist das Radon abgesehen vom YT enorme 1600€ günstiger als das nächst billigere.
> Wo kämen wir denn da hin wenn rauskäme das sone Baumarktsschleuder genauso gut fährt wie ein 10.000€ Yeti. Deswegen muss man ja irgendwas finden


Ja i sehe das schon, wie auch bei autotests. Aber wenn ich was von schleifen lese, klingen bei mir die alarmglocken.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2020)

Mikkeydoublex schrieb:


> Ja i sehe das schon, wie auch bei autotests. Aber wenn ich was von schleifen lese, klingen bei mir die alarmglocken.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das Radon ein Bike raushaut bei dem es grundsätzlich hinten mit Serienbereifung schleift, das würde ja jeder Kunde reklamieren. Kann mir vorstellen das die vielleicht ein schlecht gebautes Laufrad hinten drin hatten an dem einfach die Speichenspannung nicht stimmte oder so


----------



## rider1970 (10. Juli 2020)

Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, gerade jetzt mit den Boost Hinterbauten. Habe ich m.w. auch mal über das Jab gelesen das ich selbst fahre, mit 2,6er Contis


----------



## baconcookie (12. Juli 2020)

Man kann es jetzt nicht so mega gut erkennen weil Kellerfoto, aber da ist links und rechts noch ein guter Zentimeter Platz am 2.4er Minion.


----------



## Mikkeydoublex (12. Juli 2020)

Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeCapra (4. August 2020)

Hab mir nun das Radon slide 10.0 bestellt, gibts denn schon objektive Praxistests von Leuten die das Bike besitzen?
Habe mittlerweile schon ziemlich viele offizielle Berichte gesehen und gelesen die Meinungen gehen teilweise weit auseinander...
Das die Reifen ziemlich hart und massiv sind denke ich ist kein Geheimnis und kann ich ändern wenn es mich stört, mich interessiert vorallem was ist mit dem Fahrwerk im hinteren Bereich. Habe gelesen aufwändig zum einstellen, Dämpfer zerlegt und umkonfiguriert etc. Ist das wirklich so?

Danke,
Gruss Georg


----------

